# "Borrowed" prop for tomorrow's studio shoot



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm assistant for a glamor shoot tomorrow and the photographer asked me last minute if there is any way I can find a "scooter".

I found some Italian elegance, a precious friend let me borrow her new *VESPA* with only 600 miles on it, snapped a few shots in the rain on the way back from her beach house where it was parked.

Quite nice haulin' it after all the race bikes my truck has hauled to tracks


----------



## pic_chick (Oct 6, 2012)

that is a nice friend I would have asked to come to the shoot as payment if I was her


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 6, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> that is a nice friend I would have asked to come to the shoot as payment if I was her



I invited her, i even mentioned we'd shoot some with her on her little scooter but she said "i'm so busy I can't come by" and off I went with her ride!  She's get some pics from us anyway, and some take away pics of he shoot with the models and  lights set up all over her ride =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 6, 2012)

A quick outtake pic: "Steve yeah the ride was fun but did I get a bug in my teeth"


----------



## unpopular (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a good thing you didn't use the D800 on that one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

